# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Стоит ли ждать патча?

## JhonPreston

Собственно вопрос в заголовке. Будет ли какое то решение как считаете? Если будет то когда? Ваши прогнозы господа и господамы.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Собственно вопрос в заголовке. Будет ли какое то решение как считаете? Если будет то когда? Ваши прогнозы господа и господамы.


Ну так временное решение есть с понижением платформы. Любой патч - он е тое не навсегда.

----------


## wmpoch

> Ну так временное решение есть с понижением платформы. Любой патч - он е тое не навсегда.


Ну с понижением версии уже не работает. На версии технологической плаформы 8.3.21.1393 не запускается вообще теперь. Выдаёт ошибку "Вданный момент вход в приложение не возможен, попробуйте войти позже".

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ну с понижением версии уже не работает. На версии технологической плаформы 8.3.21.1393 не запускается вообще теперь. Выдаёт ошибку "Вданный момент вход в приложение не возможен, попробуйте войти позже".


Какая конфигурация не запускается?
Платформа 8.3.18.1289 с Мимо 4. Установлено расширение для минимальной платформы. Обновление Зарплата и управление персоналом до релиза 3.1.24.107 прошло успешно. База файловая работает, блокировки нет.

----------


## wmpoch

Конфигурация УНФ, БП версии 3, Автосервис, ЭДО, ЗУП все эти конфигурации не запускаются. ОС Windows 10 Корпоративная, 64 бит.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Конфигурация УНФ, БП версии 3, Автосервис, ЭДО, ЗУП все эти конфигурации не запускаются. ОС Windows 10 Корпоративная, 64 бит.


Что и в конфигуратор не пускает?

----------


## wmpoch

> Что и в конфигуратор не пускает?


И в конфигуратор не пускает. Тоже самое выдаёт. Сейчас попробую Вашу версию установить 8.3.18.1289. Потом отпишусь.

----------


## wmpoch

Технологическая платформа версии 8.3.18.1289 с Мимо 4 также не запускается, ни конфигуратор. При запуске платформы выбираю БД допустим ЭДО и выходит доп окно  с надписью "Ошибка формата потока". И в конфигураторе таже ошибка выходит. ОС Windows 10 корп 64 бит.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Технологическая платформа версии 8.3.18.1289 с Мимо 4 также не запускается, ни конфигуратор. При запуске платформы выбираю БД допустим ЭДО и выходит доп окно  с надписью "Ошибка формата потока". И в конфигураторе таже ошибка выходит. ОС Windows 10 корп 64 бит.


Как лечить ошибку формата потока
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN

----------

AHDRUXA (06.01.2023), Jentai (02.12.2022), wmpoch (22.11.2022)

----------


## wmpoch

> Как лечить ошибку формата потока
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN


После лечения в конфигураторе открываю БД чтоб вставить расширение УНФ, а при запуске конфигуратора таже самая ошибка формата потока.

----------


## wmpoch

> Как лечить ошибку формата потока
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN


Всё заработало только с версией 8.3.20.1674. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Регина198

Пробовала так вылечить бух файловую, но она откатилась 8.3.78 -глубоко древнюю, что сделала не так?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Пробовала так вылечить бух файловую, но она откатилась 8.3.78 -глубоко древнюю, что сделала не так?


Напишите, что именно вы сделали?

----------


## Регина198

Все по инструкции из архива 2022N_19112022.rar
Конвертировала на 8.2.14 и удалила"versions" в таблице "config", а вот при исполнении дальше - обратная конфигурация получилась древняя версия, не та,что у меня, может надо в "versions" удалить только последнюю запись?

----------


## Регина198

Все по инструкции из архива 2022N_19112022.rar
Конвертировала на 8.2.14 и удалила"versions" в таблице "config", а вот при исполнении дальше - обратная конфигурация получилась древняя версия, не та,что у меня, может надо в "versions" удалить только последнюю запись?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Все по инструкции из архива 2022N_19112022.rar
> Конвертировала на 8.2.14 и удалила"versions" в таблице "config", а вот при исполнении дальше - обратная конфигурация получилась древняя версия, не та,что у меня, может надо в "versions" удалить только последнюю запись?


"а вот при исполнении дальше" - так вы выполнили обратную конвертацию в 8.3.8?

----------


## Регина198

> "а вот при исполнении дальше" - так вы выполнили обратную конвертацию в 8.3.8?


Спасибо, что  отвечаете!
Да там пункт =5) cnvdbfl.exe -c -f 8.3.8 ""ваш_путь_к_базе\1Cv8.1CD" - возвращаем назад формат Базы данных/ обратная конвертация на 8.3.8, но версия древняя конфигурации получается при конвертации, никак нельзя на свою вернуться или близкую?
В принципе все вышло, хоть и далось мне тяжело- чайник, чего сделаешь.
И еще вопрос- какую на компе личном поставить платформу(номер, файловую)? чтобы пролечить (чем?) и можно было бы обновить бух и ЗУП. Баз много, но открыла одну- она основная, ошибка потока и выскочила.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, что  отвечаете!
> Да там пункт =5) cnvdbfl.exe -c -f 8.3.8 ""ваш_путь_к_базе\1Cv8.1CD" - возвращаем назад формат Базы данных/ обратная конвертация на 8.3.8, но версия древняя конфигурации получается при конвертации, никак нельзя на свою вернуться или близкую?
> В принципе все вышло, хоть и далось мне тяжело- чайник, чего сделаешь.
> И еще вопрос- какую на компе личном поставить платформу(номер, файловую)? чтобы пролечить (чем?) и можно было бы обновить бух и ЗУП. Баз много, но открыла одну- она основная, ошибка потока и выскочила.



Патчи для понижения минимальной версии платформы устанавливаются в конфигураторе соответствующей базы данных. Для БП. ЗУП, УТ, УНФ они разные. Найти можно здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN
Рекомендуемые версии платформы "8.3.17.2733; 8.3.18.1902; 8.3.19.1665; 8.3.20.1674; 8.3.21.1508; 8.3.22.1603";
Лечить с помощью Мимо

----------


## Online_Z

> возвращаем назад формат Базы данных/ обратная конвертация на 8.3.8, но версия древняя конфигурации получается при конвертации...


Какая-то станная история, cnvdbfl.exe на версию конфигурации вообще никак влиять не должна, она менят только формат базы - это к конфигурации никакого отношения не имеет.
Последние введенные данные точно все на месте?

----------


## Регина198

> Патчи для понижения минимальной версии платформы устанавливаются в конфигураторе соответствующей базы данных. Для БП. ЗУП, УТ, УНФ они разные. Найти можно здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN
> Рекомендуемые версии платформы "8.3.17.2733; 8.3.18.1902; 8.3.19.1665; 8.3.20.1674; 8.3.21.1508; 8.3.22.1603";
> Лечить с помощью Мимо


А Мимо 4 или 5?

----------


## Регина198

> Патчи для понижения минимальной версии платформы устанавливаются в конфигураторе соответствующей базы данных. Для БП. ЗУП, УТ, УНФ они разные. Найти можно здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN
> Рекомендуемые версии платформы "8.3.17.2733; 8.3.18.1902; 8.3.19.1665; 8.3.20.1674; 8.3.21.1508; 8.3.22.1603";
> Лечить с помощью Мимо


Я думала, что патчи для того, чтобы можно было скачивать обновления, когда платформа не дает это делать, это так? Извиняюсь, может вопрос и глупый.

----------


## Регина198

> Какая-то станная история, cnvdbfl.exe на версию конфигурации вообще никак влиять не должна, она менят только формат базы - это к конфигурации никакого отношения не имеет.
> Последние введенные данные точно все на месте?


У меня понизилась, попробую еще раз на чистой базе, но все по инструкции, правда 5 пункт выполнила, а дальше не стала, когда увидела версию конфигурации, может до конца дойти и все изменится?

----------


## ruiner2014

Будет, ведь это вечная война между пиратами (за свободу и бочку рома!) и корпорацией. 
Только нужно время, ну а после опять костыли. Давно уже бы понизили стоимость, ибо взаимодействие растет и количество людей, компаний - тогда бы и покупали. 
А то был сервер 4 ядра, поменяли на 16 ядерный - и лицензия поломалась (требования) нужно новую. Нужно увеличивать потолок.

----------


## Jentai

> Как лечить ошибку формата потока
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN


Спасибо большое.
Всё удалили в ноль.
Поставил БП 8_3_20_1838 - и согласно инструкции всё сделал, только пункт - *а*.
Все заработало.
Можно ли поставить конфигурацию: релиз 3.0.125.19 от 29.11.22 *?*
И можно ссылку на новые классификаторы (так как просят их)*?*

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо большое.
> Всё удалили в ноль.
> Поставил БП 8_3_20_1838 - и согласно инструкции всё сделал, только пункт - *а*.
> Все заработало.
> Можно ли поставить конфигурацию: релиз 3.0.125.19 от 29.11.22 *?*
> И можно ссылку на новые классификаторы (так как просят их)*?*


Да обновляться можно. ссылка на классификаторы (обновляется ежедневно) https://tcpu.ru/1C/Classifiers/

----------

Jentai (02.12.2022)

----------


## Jentai

> Спасибо большое.
> Всё удалили в ноль.
> Поставил БП 8_3_20_1838 - и согласно инструкции всё сделал, только пункт - *а*.
> Все заработало.
> Можно ли поставить конфигурацию: релиз 3.0.125.19 от 29.11.22 *?*
> И можно ссылку на новые классификаторы (так как просят их)*?*


Так как необходимость вести несколько баз.
Проверил только на двух, все работает! Еще раз Спасибо за способ.

Но еще 4 базы, после конвертации, при запуске конфигуратора - все равно : ошибка формата потока.
Как это исправить? Чтобы зайти в конфигурато.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Так как необходимость вести несколько баз.
> Проверил только на двух, все работает! Еще раз Спасибо за способ.
> 
> Но еще 4 базы, после конвертации, при запуске конфигуратора - все равно : ошибка формата потока.
> Как это исправить? Чтобы зайти в конфигурато.


Я же уже скидывал ссылку, читайте, там все есть
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN

----------

elaine (05.12.2022)

----------


## Jentai

> Я же уже скидывал ссылку, читайте, там все есть
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN


К сожалению, всё делал по данной инструкции.
Две базы из шести запустились и работают.
Остальные, когда открываю конфигуратор - и выдают ошибку: ошибка формата потока.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> К сожалению, всё делал по данной инструкции.
> Две базы из шести запустились и работают.
> Остальные, когда открываю конфигуратор - и выдают ошибку: ошибка формата потока.


Вы сделали все пункты из файла Для_файловых_баз.txt?

----------


## Jentai

> Вы сделали все пункты из файла Для_файловых_баз.txt?


Всё по инструкции.
И на пункте: _"Запускаем 1С и открываем сходу конфигуратор"_
2 базы нормально открылись - и снял ограничения - запускаются и можно работать
4 базы, при запуске - конфигуратора - и выдает ошибку. (как и писал выше).

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всё по инструкции.
> И на пункте: _"Запускаем 1С и открываем сходу конфигуратор"_
> 2 базы нормально открылись - и снял ограничения - запускаются и можно работать
> 4 базы, при запуске - конфигуратора - и выдает ошибку. (как и писал выше).


Попробуйте пункт 4 в следущей редакции:
Надо через Тool_1CD.exe 0.3.0 (после конвертации базы в формат 8.2.14) удалять строчки  в таблицах:
config = 'versions'  
files = 'ib.pfl'  
files = '071523a4-516f-4fce-ba4b-0d11ab7a1893.pfl'  
params = 'locale.inf'

----------

Jentai (05.12.2022)

----------


## Jentai

> Попробуйте пункт 4 в следущей редакции:
> Надо через Тool_1CD.exe 0.3.0 (после конвертации базы в формат 8.2.14) удалять строчки  в таблицах:
> config = 'versions'  
> files = 'ib.pfl'  
> files = '071523a4-516f-4fce-ba4b-0d11ab7a1893.pfl'  
> params = 'locale.inf'


Спасибо! Всё помогло!!!
Еще раз спрошу. Стоит 8.3.20.1838 БП.
Все базы заработали.
Можно ли поставить конфигурацию: 1c83: Бухгалтерия предприятия, Версия 3.0.126.18 от 02.12.2022 ?
Ведь окно про пиратское ПО выскакивало из-за версии тех. платформы*?*

Удалять пост не буду. Сам и отвечу =)
Поставил на одной из баз, конфигурацию 3.0.126.18 от 02.12.2022. Всё обновилось и всё нормально работает.

----------


## elaine

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN


ЗУП пишет "Ошибка применения расширения". Что я делаю не так? Однако, платформа и конфигурация обновились, все работает.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> ЗУП пишет "Ошибка применения расширения". Что я делаю не так? Однако, платформа и конфигурация обновились, все работает.


Снимите галочку у расширения "безопасный режим"

----------

elaine (06.12.2022)

----------


## novour.com

Я так понимаю, решения по прежнему нет. Пробовал разные версии, с новым Mimo v5, на ERP, положительного результата нет.
Выяснил, что после обращения к двум серверам 1С, лицензия сваливается. Если заблокировать к ним доступ, то при первой попытке что-то обновить с налог.ру, так же отваливается. Если забанить в том числе и налог.ру, то база продержится не больше часа, потом вылезет снова ошибка лицензии, видимо защита какая-то стоит на случай, если инет есть, но достучаться до серверов обновления не может. 
В общем по прежнему ждем хоть какое-то решение.
У меня благо был USB-ключик и свои базу бухгалтерии я и обновить смог и работают они без проблем, но как быть в дальнейшем и с сервером предприятия, ведь мой ключ помогает только с файловым вариантом?!

----------


## novour.com

Я так понимаю, решения по прежнему нет. Пробовал разные версии, с новым Mimo v5, на ERP, положительного результата нет.
Выяснил, что после обращения к двум серверам 1С, лицензия сваливается. Если заблокировать к ним доступ, то при первой попытке что-то обновить с налог.ру, так же отваливается. Если забанить в том числе и налог.ру, то база продержится не больше часа, потом вылезет снова ошибка лицензии, видимо защита какая-то стоит на случай, если инет есть, но достучаться до серверов обновления не может. 
В общем по прежнему ждем хоть какое-то решение.
У меня благо был USB-ключик и свои базу бухгалтерии я и обновить смог и работают они без проблем, но как быть в дальнейшем и с сервером предприятия, ведь мой ключ помогает только с файловым вариантом?!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я так понимаю, решения по прежнему нет. Пробовал разные версии, с новым Mimo v5, на ERP, положительного результата нет.
> Выяснил, что после обращения к двум серверам 1С, лицензия сваливается. Если заблокировать к ним доступ, то при первой попытке что-то обновить с налог.ру, так же отваливается. Если забанить в том числе и налог.ру, то база продержится не больше часа, потом вылезет снова ошибка лицензии, видимо защита какая-то стоит на случай, если инет есть, но достучаться до серверов обновления не может. 
> В общем по прежнему ждем хоть какое-то решение.
> У меня благо был USB-ключик и свои базу бухгалтерии я и обновить смог и работают они без проблем, но как быть в дальнейшем и с сервером предприятия, ведь мой ключ помогает только с файловым вариантом?!


Использовать платформу с Мимо не выше указанных
8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1552; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393
В конфигураторе добавить расширение с исправлением минимальной версии отсюда
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN

----------

Jentai (20.12.2022), novour.com (30.12.2022)

----------


## novour.com

Да, расширение для Бух, ЗУП, УТ... Но как быть с ЕРП?
Вот тут засада...

----------


## novour.com

Да, вроде работает пока, но расширение для Бух, ЗУП, УТ... Но как быть с ЕРП?
Вот тут засада...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Да, вроде работает пока, но расширение для Бух, ЗУП, УТ... Но как быть с ЕРП?
> Вот тут засада...


Для ЕРП должно подойти УТ11

----------


## novour.com

> Для ЕРП должно подойти УТ11


Помогло "ПонижениеТребуемойПлатфо

----------


## lancaster7679

> Да обновляться можно. ссылка на классификаторы (обновляется ежедневно) https://tcpu.ru/1C/Classifiers/


а имя и пароль есть для обновление классификаторов?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> а имя и пароль есть для обновление классификаторов?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TmVT/RNUopCPLB

----------

gaga515 (12.01.2023)

----------


## aleksarspb

Доброго времени суток.
Подскажите пожалуйста, в таком варианте, обязательно ли блокировать выход в интернет? 
При блокировке перестают работать сервисы автоматического заполнения карточки контрагентов по ИНН, для пользователей критично =( Или тут без вариантов, без сервиса?

----------


## Jentai

> Доброго времени суток.
> Подскажите пожалуйста, в таком варианте, обязательно ли блокировать выход в интернет? 
> При блокировке перестают работать сервисы автоматического заполнения карточки контрагентов по ИНН, для пользователей критично =( Или тут без вариантов, без сервиса?


Я не блокировал интернет вообще.
Удалил всё.
Поставил 1С - 8.3.20.1838 - так как данный дистр был у меня.
Мимо-4.
Далее по инструкции понизил базу.
Всё работает.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток.
> Подскажите пожалуйста, в таком варианте, обязательно ли блокировать выход в интернет? 
> При блокировке перестают работать сервисы автоматического заполнения карточки контрагентов по ИНН, для пользователей критично =( Или тут без вариантов, без сервиса?


А какой вариант вы используете?

----------


## dsma

Доброго, сейчас действовал по инструкции для расширений. Поставил платформу 8.3.18.1779 из инструкции, расширение. Запустил ЗуП и обновился до 3.1.24.25. Все прошло удачно, потом обновился до 3.1.24.107 и при запуске клиента выдает ошибку, ругается на расширение - "Ошибка инициализации модуля: ВерсияПлатформыСнятиеОгра  ничения ОбщийМодуль.КонфигурацииЗ

----------


## Dimcho

Понижение для Розницы 2.3.14.18 где нибудь можно взять? Ни один из вариантов не подходит, везде ругается на синтаксис расширения, автоматически не исправляет :(

----------


## Dimcho

Не знаю можно ли тут выкладывать ссылки с других подобных сайтов, но если нельзя удалите сообщение...
Просто тут побольше расширений, но по инструкции не получается обмануть, пишет неправильное соответствие всё равно  в Рознице 2.3 :(

Инструкция 



> Изначально подключать в конфигураторе
> Если уже имеется, можно в режиме предприятия
> Птички все, кроме "Активно", снять/отключить
> 
> Если при проверке возможности применения
> будет ругаться на какой-нибудь общий модуль не найден
> выбрать действие - сохранить имя изменив соответствие

----------

jan-pechka (Сегодня)

----------


## gaga515

> Как лечить ошибку формата потока
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN


Уважаемые форумчане!

А у кого-нить есть "Расширения снятия ограничений" для 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 5 (базовая)

для Понижения Требуемой Платформы

----------


## gaga515

> Какая конфигурация не запускается?
> Платформа 8.3.18.1289 с Мимо 4. Установлено расширение для минимальной платформы. Обновление Зарплата и управление персоналом до релиза 3.1.24.107 прошло успешно. База файловая работает, блокировки нет.


Не работает 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 5 (базовая) так как предложенные понижения конфигурации к ней не подходят...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не работает 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 5 (базовая) так как предложенные понижения конфигурации к ней не подходят...


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CHcQ/n3CnB4aeP

----------

gaga515 (12.01.2023)

----------


## gaga515

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CHcQ/n3CnB4aeP


Вы просто волшебник!  Всё заработало!

----------

